# Suche eine bestimmte Seite



## Silberbiene (4. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

Kennt zufällig jemand diese Seite?? Ich kann sie nicht mehr wiederfinden.:bahnhof:  :? 

ich suche eine bestimmte Seite mit jeder Menge Java Scripten und viele mehr. Die Seite ist ägyptisch aufgemacht, das heißt, auf der Startseite sind die einzelnen Bereiche der Seite in ganzer Seitenlänge nebeneinander angeordnet und die ganze Seite ist mit ägyptischen Figuren und Symbolen geschmückt. Die Seite ist in den Farben grün, gelb, orange gehalten. Klickt man einen Bereich an, kommt man zu einer Seite, auf der rechtsseitig untereinander die verschiedenen Scripte mit Beschreibung, Vorschau und Download stehen.

Grüße von der Silberbiene


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jul 2006)

JavaScript != Java

**verschoben**


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Jul 2006)

Silberbiene hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich suche eine bestimmte Seite
> ...Die Seite ist ägyptisch aufgemacht
> ...Die Seite ist in den Farben grün, gelb, orange gehalten
> ...


 ???:L 'Ne Marktlücke?  ???:L 
Seiten-Wiederfindungsagentur
_Guck & Find_
sollte ich mal gleich als Markenname registrieren lassen.


----------



## Gast (5. Jul 2006)

Tja, vielleicht hab ich mich ja falsch ausgedrückt. soll vorkommen.

Soviel dazu: die Community, wo einem garantiert geholfen wird. 

Ein schlichtes Nein hätts auch getan.


----------

